# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  تغییر رشته مورد آزمون در گاج

## یاسینص

بچه‌ها کسی تا حالا تجربه تغییر رشته در گاج رو داره؟ تا الان ۵ تا آزمون گذشته و من می‌خوام رشته ای که توش آزمون میدم رو عوض کنم به نظرتون امکانش هست؟

----------

